# Ughhhhhh I made my first dress - pics and questions



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

So I made this dress. I love it. I want to make more, but I really have to get a sewing machine. This dress was completely hand sewn and it took me a week.

I went to a second hand store and bought some baby dresses that I liked and then I used a pattern (wrong I'm sure) to cut out the material and sew it together. My stitches were so messy that I took pink ribbon and hot glued it all around the edges to cover it up, lol. The first picture is before I decided to sew on buttons. 

I intend to take some classes and buy a machine. I was wondering typically how long does it take to sew a chi dress and how much fabric is needed. I see so many cute dresses at the thrift store it is my plan to just repurpose them.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

awww, that looks so cute! 
You should definitely get a machine and make more!!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*dress*

:hello1:thats sooo pretty-its something i would buy in a store.if your 1st came out that well think how far youll go in a few months


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks! I completely butchered the pattern. I didn't know they would be so complex. I have never really sewn in my life and all I can do is a basic back stitch. I can cross stitch, but that is not really the same thing.

I just took the pattern for a harness and copied it with my printer and cut it out and then cut the fabric to fit. It was really hard and sloppy because the material and paper kept moving. I don't know why I thought I could just hold it in my hand and cut it out.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That dress is so pretty you did assume job. Wow hand sewn that is wonderful...It looks like one my daughter had at two years old she is 32 now lol.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

awesome job....and hand sewn?? WOW!!! can't wait to see the designs you sew with the machine.... and to recycle the thrift store finds is GENIUS!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

That is beautiful !!! i would love to see a pic of it on your little girl


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That is really cute. What did you use as a closure, velcro?


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd buy.... how much? $$$$$$$$$$$$$ ????? I love it!


----------



## LearningLinda (Mar 19, 2011)

The dress is adorable


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

That is beautiful...and hand sewn yet! If I tried to do that much hand-sewing, I'd have to buy Advil in the 55 gallon drum LOL!


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I was so excited, but I definitely want to get a sewing machine so that I can make her more dresses and outfits faster. I did use a velcro closure on the neck and belly.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is so pretty! Nice job! I LOVE the idea of re-purposing thrift store baby dresses.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well done!


----------



## Selina (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great! I have made jammies for my pups and starting on some for my chi I just got not long ago. I would say total as I am a new sewer it takes me bout avg of 4 hrs? Thats tracing the pattern out cutting it and then pinning it together? But I would think if experienced sewer would prob not take as long. I buy a yard of fabric when I buy mainly so i have extra for if I want to make another out of the same material but in different style. and also if has a design I can miss and match it to make it all go the same direction. Hope that this answer helps 

Selina


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

wtg looks so cute. great job, any pics of ur chi wearing it
? would love 2 see em .


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

thats a great idea, and with the machine would be a lot faster


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Not just a beautiful job - but a great idea! I am not that clever! BUT, you definitely need a sewing machine! I highly recommend "Baby Lock" I just bought one and I love it! I can tell you from experience that you should get the most machine your budget will allow. Don't think that you are a beginner and don't need a lot of "bells and whistles!" I fell into that trap with my first machine and was looking for an upgrade very shortly after!! The more your machine can do, the more you will create!! And from the looks of that dress, you could use a decent machine. If you could do that by hand - you could do much more with a good machine!! Good Luck! It's fabulous!
Need a pix of it on your baby!!


----------



## BrianaNicole (Feb 15, 2012)

That looks great! If you're purely repurposing, I wouldn't think it'd take more than an hour on a machine. From scratch, maybe 2-3 hours? I wouldn't think you'd need more than a half yard of fabric (assuming it's one layer).


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks! I actually seen a machine on HSN which embroiders and sews and I can do flex pay. I would love to be able to do my own embroidery too. I may take up a sewing class. I have a really hard time reading patterns and for this I just cut out the basic shape and size for Gigi and sewed it. I didn't follow the pattern at all. lol. For now though I will stick to repurposing. It's easy and cheap. I will probably never get pictures of her in clothes. She is rarely still long enough.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

YEA for you! I am so glad you are recycling baby cloths...such a great and responsible thing to do!! That is one reason I chose the Scrappy Pet Harness-- it is made from recycled leather handbags!  keep up the great work & ideas!


----------

